# F1 2013 Reifenwechsel



## Schumi777 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen !
Habe ein Problem beim Reifenwechsel während des Rennens !! Fahre zurzeit im Karrieremodus das 2. Rennen in Sepang. Es fängt nun mitten im Rennen an zu regnen . Wenn ich dann zu meinem Boxenstopp fahre , bekomme ich aber nur die vorher in der Strategie festgelegten harten bzw. weichen Reifen !!!  Damit kann man aber nicht vernünftig fahren !!  Kann man das ändern , das ich nun auf Regenreifen bzw Intermedience wechseln kann ???
Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet .
Gruß Karl-Heinz


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei 2013 genau so geht, aber bei 2012 kannst Du mit dem Steuerkreuz des Gamepads das Servicemneü aufrufen, wo Du auch die Reifen ändern kannst, bevor Du in die Box fährst. Da musst Du mal mit rumspielen, vlt. starte mal ein freies Rennen, lass die anderen einfach fahren und teste es dann quasi im Stehen. Ich weiß nicht mehr, welche Richtung des Steuerkreuzes was genau aufruft. 

Das ist allerdings bei der Fahrt recht störend, das sollte man also am besten auf einer Geraden machen, und zwar deutlich bevor man zur Boxengasse abbiegt.


----------



## Schumi777 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo nochmal .
Danke für den Tipp von dir , Herbboy !! Das hat funktioniert !! Mit dem Steuerkreuz in die verschiedenen Richtungen drücken , dann kannst du alles verstellen , Reifen , Benzin , Bremse . 
Jetzt  konnte ich das Rennen auch vernünftig zu Ende fahren . Thanks !!
Gruß Karl-Heinz


----------

